
PSA: Stripe.js v2 now explicitly requires PCI compliance documentation - thecodemonkey
https://stripe.com/docs/security
======
thecodemonkey
I just noticed this the other day, and was very surprised by the new
requirements.

This effectively means that if you're not using Stripe Elements or Stripe
Checkout, you want to migrate to those ASAP. Unless you're willing to go
through and attest to the requirements of this 56 page form [1]

[1] [https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/documents/PCI-
DSS-v3_2-...](https://www.pcisecuritystandards.org/documents/PCI-DSS-v3_2-SAQ-
A_EP-rev1_1.pdf)

